# Fish Mysteriously Disappear



## Stormywendyann (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok, I am not exactly new to this...so I assume I must be going crazy. Last night I went to a reputable fish breeder/aquarium supplier and bought 6 Siamese algae eaters. I went to add a plant today, and it dawned on me... they're not here. Not one of them. I did not put them in with anything that could eat them... there are no carcasses.... they didn't jump (I checked everywhere).... they are simply gone! All of them. I even checked the intake on my filters in case by some impossible chance they got sucked up and nothing. The other fish I added to my other tanks are there, so I wasn't dreaming. For the life of me I can not figure it out.

:shock:


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

Is there a lid on the tank? Do you have a cat in the house?
I also had a betta fish disappeared last year. The tank was covered. I drained the tank and looked for my fish everywhere. I still don't know what happened. I have a cat. He probably knows something....


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Did you pull everything out and dig in the substraite? Maybe they like to burrow?


----------

